
Free Our Internet - rbut
http://freeourinternet.org
======
Millennium
The tiered Internet is in the interest of a handful of ISPs -not even all
ISPs, just the very largest- and literally nobody else. Neutrality made the
Internet what it is today, and when people seek to spoil it for the sake of
charging economic rent, there is no solution but to regulate that power out of
their hands. These are dark times, for such things to be necessary, but these
are dark deeds that the the behind this site intend to commit.

